# Tony's Train Exchange



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Are this guys good to deal with? 
I'm looking at the mrc prodigy advanced2 there for $219.xx plus shipping
just want to check if anyone has had problems with them

Thanx Chris


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Are this guys good to deal with?
> I'm looking at the mrc prodigy advanced2 there for $219.xx plus shipping
> just want to check if anyone has had problems with them
> 
> Thanx Chris



I never dealt with them.
Here are some reviews, http://www.tonystrains.com/customer_comments.htm

Seems like an honest dealer.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Are this guys good to deal with?
> I'm looking at the mrc prodigy advanced2 there for $219.xx plus shipping
> just want to check if anyone has had problems with them
> 
> Thanx Chris


I bought this same item you are looking at and the controller was missing the 4-pin connector on the back to connect the wires and I made a phone call to tell them and 2 days later had the missing part.

I have no problem with them and would do business with them again. Very nice to talk to on the phone.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanx guys i think i will order in the next day or two


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, all the guys in my model railway group here in townsville australia buy from tony's trains and highly recommend them. his back up service is great.his postage sometimes arrives quicker from the us than it does if we buy here in oz. regards bob


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well its ordered. said it'll be a week or so before it's shipped


----------

